
Ask HN: Where do you read the news? - wizzzzzy
Where do you go regularly to read news&#x2F;current affairs&#x2F;politics? I generally head to the Guardian for this kind of stuff but am increasingly feeling inclined to look elsewhere.
======
oblib
I have a list of news sites bookmarked that I open in tabs each morning that
include:

    
    
       AP
       Reuters
       HN
       Science Bulletin
       The Conversation
       Ordinary Times
       The Intercept
    

Sometimes I still sometimes hit news.google.com but I removed them from my
bookmarks list late last year.

~~~
wirddin
Why not news.google.com? Too much personal filtering?

~~~
oblib
Yes.

Anything that I'm learning from is "News" to me so an algorithm that tries to
"match my interests" based on what I've looked at previously just doesn't work
for me and Google News just got boring.

------
dzdt
News.google.com has long been my standard, but I feel like it is building a
bit of a news bubble trying to recommend stories it thinks will interest me.
And its recent move to show less detail per article on the page is also a step
backward from what I prefer.

~~~
ajr0
until the change that occured this year I loved google news, since the new
change I feel like it is just a headline generator with more space and less
information.

lately I have received two summaries a week from Signal [0] which keeps me
generally aware of what is going on but I know I am becoming less and less
informed as a result of google news becoming a source of disinformation (my
opinion). I think the focus on headlines and decrease in information density
makes people focus on headlines more and choose not to read articles...

[0] [https://www.eurasiagroup.net/](https://www.eurasiagroup.net/)

------
cujic9
The Economist. I like to keep tabs on what the Rothschilds are thinking.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Economist](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Economist))

------
osullivj
BBC & Guardian. spiegel.de has a lot of English content and is good for the
German perspective. Also news.google.com

------
john_mack
[https://virwire.com](https://virwire.com)

Because I made it :)

~~~
ask2sk
Cool. Is there any Android app?

~~~
john_mack
Thanks! its basically a web app, works on any mobile browser - to add app icon
to your screen try this: [http://updato.com/how-to/add-website-to-android-
home-screen-...](http://updato.com/how-to/add-website-to-android-home-screen-
chrome)

------
leyth
The Guardian is the best.

------
pydox
HN Bloomberg Nytimes Local News sites

------
cm2012
Twitter and NYtimes

